# Cigarette Waste Vs Ecig Waste



## Derick (22/1/14)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Hi Derick - this is a fantastic and powerful image

While I think e-Cigs produce way less waste than real cigs, one needs to also factor in the old batteries - which are quite difficult to dispose of.


----------



## Nooby (22/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi Derick - this is a fantastic and powerful image
> 
> While I think e-Cigs produce way less waste than real cigs, one needs to also factor in the old batteries - which are quite difficult to dispose of.



Agreed.. but this picture only represents 30 days.. shouldn't technically have old batteries within 1 month.. you will however have your faulty battery every now and then..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Agreed - probably more like a year or a year and a half after a non-faulty battery needs to be retired if used say once a day.

I think though that disposing the battery is more problematic that the cigarette butts, but I could be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (22/1/14)

Yip, I think you right again


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Guys a number of retailers are waking up to responsible disposal of electronic items, especially batteries, which contain some really nasty stuff. Lithium Polymer batteries can explode while charging (usually if you over discharge them before charging) but seems these issues have been ironed out by carefully designed electronic circuits included in the battery itself.

My local Makro (Woodmead) has an ewaste container in the parking lot, and you can chuck any unwanted electronics in there for safe disposal. I know I saw somewhere that was collecting batteries. Want to say it was woolworths, but I don't think it was them. Possibly it was builder's warehouse. If I remember I will post it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (22/1/14)

Woolworths - they have a large box after you exit from the tills - for old batteries, but I worried that they might mean your normal evereadys and duracells. If those batteries short out against each other, no biggie - but our 30A high drain ones.... might cause issues.

Read up on it once and as long as you are disposing in small quantities, you can just dump it in your trash, personally I wrap it in some plastic, make sure it is insulted - don't want my garbage truck catching fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Ahh so it was woolworths? I figure the wrapping in plastic is perfect - and whoever collects the woolies trash will know what to do with the cells. They probably get button cells and watch batteries all the time. 

Before I embarked on my current career path (almost 9 years ago) I did a diploma in packaging technology. In South Africa there is a huge informal sector of people who sort household waste. Basically have people looking for metals, then plastics, then glass and then paper waste (looking for most valuable downwards). I have always imagined that someone finding a battery would have some use for it, unlike in Europe where I don't imagine waste is rummaged through by tens of different people each doing subsistence trash sorting. I currently dump in the trash, but I also try to use rechargeables as much as possible


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

Derick said:


> Woolworths - they have a large box after you exit from the tills - for old batteries, but I worried that they might mean your normal evereadys and duracells. If those batteries short out against each other, no biggie - but our 30A high drain ones.... might cause issues.
> 
> Read up on it once and as long as you are disposing in small quantities, you can just dump it in your trash, personally I wrap it in some plastic, make sure it is *insulted* - don't want my garbage truck catching fire


What a coincidence, I too always insult my batteries before disposal!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Hahahahahahaha! Yeah, I usually only insult them when they stop working. By the time I throw them away I am over it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (22/1/14)

Matthee said:


> What a coincidence, I too always insult my batteries before disposal!


that was a good one. laughing my a** off right now...just picture ranting and raving at your batteries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (23/1/14)

haha oh man 

Battery, yo momma is fat, there go in the trash

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

